# upgrading GPU



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi all

I have a pc thats about 4 years old that i built about 4 years ago:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...oking-to-build-need-some-advice-624832-2.html

however the GPU is pretty old now and im looking to upgrade it to either a Nvidia 1060, 1070 or 1080.

I was wondering if anyone can advise me if the above GPU's are compatable with my motherboard:

Asus P8Z77-V S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 ATX (P8Z77-V)

Also, i guess my psu ( Corsair CMPSU-750HX) can handle the above?

Will my pc be able to hand the mentioned GPU's?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You haven't told us what you do with computer so without knowing that I would say go in the middle with the 1070 and yes all 3 of those cards should work fine. That psu is a CWT manufacture and does carry a 7 year warranty but I personally would not take it past 5 years as it is not the best quality so be careful there as psus do degrade and when they do some components can be harmed.


----------



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Rich

Thanks for the reply. I mainly use it for gaming and the occasional go pro video editing

Can you advise what CWT stands for? If i were to replace the PSU which one is recommended?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A GTX 1060 is more than enough for most gamers. I'd go with that.

As for the PSU, it should be fine. CWT is a low quality Chinese manufacturer, it's a brand. In the future, stick with XFX or SeaSonic branded units.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

As Chief said it is a low quality Chinese brand name mfgr.


----------



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok thanks. Can you recommend a gpu?

I've found the following:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MSI-GeForc...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=190EW9K0Y7713DZAQXS3

and:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-N...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=190EW9K0Y7713DZAQXS3

Though im not sure what the difference is, can anyone advise?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Either should do. The Gigabyte card is cheaper for mainly the same thing.


----------

